# Is this an Eriocaulon compressum?



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

A couple of years ago, when I was collecting Fundulus cingulatus, Leptolucania ommata and other various sunfish in the panhandle of Florida, I snapped this photo, because I thought it looked interesting. Now I wonder if this isn't one of your native Erio species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Photo?


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I see what the problem is, when I copied the url of the photo it added http twice. I am on an IPAD2 and safari has limited copy and paste capabilities, so I can't fix this until I can get to a computer. In the mean time you can see the photo by going to photography, and its in the native album as erio maybe.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking at it on my phone, it looks like it's probably E. decangulare. It would be easier to say for sure if you still had it in front of you.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

The photo link 
is fixed. I have a larger file type photo that I can send you Cavan, if that helps.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Going from that photo I'd agree with decangulare. Compressum was much more compact and more wide than tall.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Almost certainly _E. decangulare_. Do you remember if the heads were hard? No obvious hairs on the scapes (peduncle (stem) supporting the heads? Looks too big to be a _Lachnocaulon_ or any other _Eriocaulon_.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys! I hope to get back to that spot and others next year and maybe I can answer your questions. At the time i snapped the photo I was just recording the way the environment looked. The Fundulus cingulatus were in mere centimeters or less of water, while the escambiae liked a little more water and the chrysotus were in deeper water.


----------

